# [SOLVED] Building recommendation



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to building costume computers, and might need some little advice. I have done a lot of research, and come up with this PC build.
Also, I have an idea, but I wanted to get an opinion from my trusted TSFers.
This is what I do:
Moderate gaming 
Some CAD
Web searching-multitasking
word processing
Something that is better then my current store bought PC.

PC build:

Processor	Intel Core i7-4770K 4-Core 3.5GHz
Graphics	AMD Radeon HD 7850 XFX Ultra OC Edition
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3
Memory	PNY XLR8 8GB DDR3 1600 CAS 9 Memory Module MD8192SD3-1600-X9
Case	Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2
Power Supply	Thermaltake TR-600P
Hard Drive	Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB

--or--

Processor	Intel Celeron G1830 2.8GHz
Graphics	AMD Radeon HD 7870 Sapphire GHz OC Edition CrossFire
Motherboard	ASRock H81M-HDS
Memory	Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10)
Case	NZXT Tempest 410 elite
Power Supply	Thermaltake TR-600P
Hard Drive	Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB

What do you guys think will be a better "Fit" for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

I would stick with the Intel build but do some changes.

Change the RAM to G.Skill or Corsair branded RAM. You may want 16GB for CAD.

Change the very low quality PSU to a XFX or Seasonic rated 650W PSU.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

what is a good website to find if everything is compatible?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

You could use our build guide:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

would this do?

Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10)

Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 700W


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

The RAM will do, the PSU will not.

As I stated above...XFX, Seasonic or Antec HGC PSUs are top quality and should be the only one you choose.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

will this work? I changed the mother board, proccessor, plus the PSU

Intel Core i7-4771 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard	
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
XFX Radeon HD 7850 1GB Core Edition Video Card

Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced ATX Mid Tower Case
SeaSonic M12II 650W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Oh, and I have a sound blaster sound card in my old computer, will that work in this computer, or do I need to buy a new one? Also, would I need extra cooling fans?

does this computer build needs a different monitor then what I have


Lastly, my current computer came with windows 7 OS. would that OS install disk work with this computer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*



defriend said:


> will this work? I changed the mother board, proccessor, plus the PSU
> 
> Intel Core i7-4771 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> 
> ...


 You understand that your motherboard is a Micro ATX right? That means it will be smaller than normal boards.

You also lack a GPU, but that isn't needed unless you do gaming.




defriend said:


> Oh, and I have a sound blaster sound card in my old computer, will that work in this computer, or do I need to buy a new one? Also, would I need extra cooling fans?
> 
> does this computer build needs a different monitor then what I have
> 
> ...


The sound blaster will be able to be used in this new PC.

The monitors can also port over. But without a GPU then you can only use a HDMI port. So one monitor at a time.

You may be able to get a HDMI + DVI setup if you have two monitors but I'm not sure on that one.

Was the old Windows from an OEM unit? Or did you buy it on a disc?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

OEM?
The Widows 7 disc came with the computer?
But the Motherboard will still work?

I am going to game, so do I need GPU, if so, how do you tell a GPU from a video card
Do you need a CPU if you have a GPU?
But, wouldn't the video card work just as good for gaming?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Is your old computer a Dell or HP or Asus or...?

Is the Windows 7 CD you have an installation CD? Did you buy it online?

Yes, the micro ATX motherboard will still work, it will just be smaller and not have as many PCI slots. Which gets me thinking, what is the make and model number of your sound blaster?

A GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) is a video card. They are the same thing just different terms. I recall my comment of you lacking a video card as I see you have a 7850. You're good there.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Sound card: SB-FI Audio CCE0
I got my Windows 7 disk when I got my computer(in-store.)
For some reason I have a fax modem(RD01-D850.) If for some reason I keep it, will it fit into my computer.

Will this current build support a downgraded CPU? Intel Core i5-4670K?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Is the sound card this one?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi_Xtreme_Audio_SB0790.jpg

Or this one?

http://images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/29-102-023-TS?$S300W$

You can use that Windows 7 disc only if you do not use the second PC after installing Windows on the new PC.

Yes a i5-4670K will work in this build.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

No, I will not be using my old PC after I build the new one.

The sound card looks more like Pic 1 except instead of a metal Sound CPU with the logo on it, it has a black plastic heat sing. And opposite the gold plated outport panels, there are several GPIO pins. It is like the pic below, but I son't know if it is the correct one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

You're going to need to change the motherboard then as the Micro ATX only supports 1 PCI slot. Which will be used by your GPU.

This will be a better one to choose:

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z87-DS3H LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

does this look good?

SeaSonic M12II 650W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply

Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 Advanced ATX Mid Tower Case

XFX Radeon HD 7850 1GB Core Edition Video Card

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Gigabyte GA-Z87-DS3H ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

Does the kind of optical drive matter? because I already have two. Are there different sizes that fit into different cases.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

How much are you paying for the HD 7850?

I would much rather see a 2GB video card rather then a 1GB:

Newegg.com - ASUS GTX750TI-OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

You are right! it's 17 dollars cheaper. 
So I guess the kind of optical drive doesn't matter.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Then stick with the GTX 750.

No the CD drive doesn't matter.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

ok. Thanks a lot for helping chief!
I think I'm a pro at building now-what with your advice, two PC building books, and the Newegg building tutorials. 
I might have some more ? in a little while, and I know who to call!

So, can you leave this thread open a bit longer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

No problem! Glad I could help.

I wasn't going to close it anyways. :smile:.

There is also this to watch:

How to Build a Z87 Computer from Start-to-Finish ft. ASUS Z87-PRO - YouTube


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

I just ordered the case and video card.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

what tools would you recommend

On my list are just twist ties, thermalglue, and screwdriver


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Thermal paste will come pre-applied to your stock CPU heatsink. No need to buy any.

Zip ties are great for cable management and screwdriver will be needed too.

That is about it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building recommendation*

A Phillips head screwdriver is the only essential tool. Read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize yourself with the connections and layout. Bench test before assembling anything in the case to insure all components work.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Update: I am also getting a Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Kingston changed the flash memory in their SSDs and I would think twice before choosing them.

You really don't need an SSD but if you want one stick with Samsung, Intel, Corsair or Crucial for your SSDs.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

SSD:Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk

On the website I am using, it says my estimated wattage is 256. Do I really need a 650 w PSU. Should I get the same brand in like 350 watt or 4550 watt?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Better choice on the SSD.

Since you changed GPUs, you can choose a 550W XFX or Seasonic branded PSU instead.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

what about this? XFX 550W 80+ Bronze Certified ATX Power Supply

$50, and I don't think it makers if the wires were plated with bronze or gold


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Yeah, that will do.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*



> Kingston changed the flash memory in their SSDs and I would think twice before choosing them.


Chief, what are you implying by this? I'm curious because my new HTPC is using one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Kingston SSDs are not bad, but Kingston changed manufactures of who produces their flash storage units.

With Samsung and Intel SSDs being top tier it's better to choose them over the Kingston units which have been changed.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Question- I got the cm scout case, and the instructions are not very good on telling how to open the front cover. How would you do that? Do you need any tools?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

I believe it just pops off.



> take both side panels off then press the 6 release tabs for the front panel


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

thanks


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Don't try forcing the front cover off without releasing the clips, they may break.
Your clips are the type that hook into the front of the chassis and need to be pushed inwards to pull the cover off.
Edit:
On the Storm Scout 2, the front cover has the ball and socket type, not clips, so this version has to be pulled away from the front to access the front drive bays.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

everything I got arrived except the CPU

The cpu should of arrived. I ordered it the April 28th on amazon prime.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Have you tracked it?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

All my other packeges were tracked automatically. This one, I got a tracking code, and had to manually go to ups.com and create a label. Problem is, It won't let me log on


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Prime is free two day air shipping.

I would contact Amazon on this.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Prime is free two day air shipping.
> 
> I would contact Amazon on this.


They are sending a new one that should be here Saturday


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building recommendation*

:thumb:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

silly computer question. Can I put the unplugged storage devices in the case one or two days before I actually build the computer? or will the HDD being out of the static bag and not plugged in ruin it? Or is this a pointless question?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

You can put them in the case, but depending on the case it may be easier to install them last after the motherboard is installed.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

about the motherboard drivers... I'm downloading the LAN and some other drivers on another computer via jump drive. Will that work? And another thing, my computer I'm downloading them from is a mac. Will it still work?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Also, is there anyway to test if your motherboard is working outside the case without having to short the power pins?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Hook up the power button from the case, but all shorting the pins means is connecting them momentarily which is all the power button does.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Hook up the power button from the case, but all shorting the pins means is connecting them momentarily which is all the power button does.


So, if I short them, it will turn off by itself in a few seconds?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Building recommendation*

If you keep them shorted yes.

Touch them momentarily and release, just as you would the power button.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

gcavan said:


> If you keep them shorted yes.
> 
> Touch them momentarily and release, just as you would the power button.


It won't turn on. My brother and I are figuring out what's wrong. The PSU works. But now the speaker attachments for the motherboard keeps clickin gb vehemently power is on

Does ASUS use clicks instead of beeps to code for problems?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Weird...the motherboard with the RAM, CPU, and PSU attach works. but when Ii put the video card in and turn it on, the computer comes on for 5 seconds, and turns off. Plus the clicking noise from the speaker goes away. 

Are the clicking sounds related to beep code?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

No they use beeps, are you talking about the 2 wire case speaker or the speakers that plug into the green port on the back?

Will it boot to the bios screens using the motherboard video?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> No they use beeps, are you talking about the 2 wire case speaker or the speakers that plug into the green port on the back?
> 
> Will it boot to the bios screens using the motherboard video?


It is the four pin speaker that comes with the motherboard that goes into the spot next to the case poser connection to test if the external build is working


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

defriend said:


> It is the four pin speaker that comes with the motherboard that goes into the spot next to the case poser connection to test if the external build is working


I have a HDMI cable from my monitor to the motherboard. it will not boot into BIOS

The speaker looks like this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Can't use HDMI to see the boot screens, HDMI is digital the Bios is analog output.]
You need a monitor that supports Analog through DVI or of course VGA.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Can't use HDMI to see the boot screens, HDMI is digital the Bios is analog output.]
> You need a monitor that supports Analog through DVI or of course VGA.


The cable is older than VGA. The cable should be analog


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Now you have me lost, the HDMI cable is older then VGA?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Now you have me lost, the HDMI cable is older then VGA?


It was a DVI cable. Just got confused. I have a VGA cable plugged in.

Plus I contacted gigabyte support about the clicking sound - so with them it might take a while


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Ok so with the VGA cable hooked to the VGA port







and the Video card removed do you see any image on the screen?

Use only 1 ram stick and make sure it's fully inserted.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Building recommendation*

images wont come up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Check the CPU is inserted correctly, all the board needs to pass post the boot to the bios is a CPU with integrated graphics(you have that) 1 stick of ram and power.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Check the CPU is inserted correctly, all the board needs to pass post the boot to the bios is a CPU with integrated graphics(you have that) 1 stick of ram and power.


Had the CPU backwards! Tested it and then rested it with video card and all RAM. It booted and gave me options to boot are go into bios. Also displayed RAM and CPU details and stayed on. I guess the next step is getting in the case

The motherboard gave the beep of life

PS. The new bios interface is a lot easier


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Good to hear


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

defriend said:


> Had the CPU backwards! Tested it and then rested it with video card and all RAM. It booted and gave me options to boot are go into bios. Also displayed RAM and CPU details and stayed on. I guess the next step is getting in the case
> 
> The motherboard gave the beep of life
> 
> PS. The new bios interface is a lot easier


You're probably sighing heavily right now.

Do you recommend I do anything before I put it in the case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

No, just make sure if the case uses stand offs they are all in the correct holes, and a screw goes in every hole.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> No, just make sure if the case uses stand offs they are all in the correct holes, and a screw goes in every hole.


Thanks again for all you guys do!


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

defriend said:


> Thanks again for all you guys do!


I realize my wim7 is an upgrade, so I will look for win8.1 64bit non-OEM at tomorrow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

You built the PC OEM is fine.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> You built the PC OEM is fine.


Hey, does anybody know a model of case fans that is completely clear with red Leds that is 120 mm and 14-1600rpm? 
It's just my front 2 has red Led fans, and the back is looking lonely with a solid black fan. Plus I want better light to see the hard work I have done, because now I mostly only see the PSI light for the video card .

Sorry for quoting. I am on my phone, and it does not give just a reply option.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

The Thermaltake ones are the only ones that come to mind> Newegg.com - Thermaltake CL-F019-PL12RE-A 120mm Pure Series Quiet High Airflow Case Fan


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> The Thermaltake ones are the only ones that come to mind> Newegg.com - Thermaltake CL-F019-PL12RE-A 120mm Pure Series Quiet High Airflow Case Fan


Quick question. I started installing windows 7, but when I started typing in the product key, I found it was ment for an upgrade. So I got win8.1 and took the win7 disk out, and pu t the win8.1 disk in. But the computer is bent on installing win7. How can I manually delete a half-installed of wim7?


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

defriend said:


> Quick question. I started installing windows 7, but when I started typing in the product key, I found it was ment for an upgrade. So I got win8.1 and took the win7 disk out, and pu t the win8.1 disk in. But the computer is bent on installing win7. How can I manually delete a half-installed of wim7?


The computer will start up. But then go to start manually or in safe mode, then it will go to the win7 install screen


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

With the Win 8 disk(?) in the drive boot tapping F12(usually) to bring up the Boot device selection menu and then select the drive the Win 8 media is on.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> With the Win 8 disk(?) in the drive boot tapping F12(usually) to bring up the Boot device selection menu and then select the drive the Win 8 media is on.


For my western digital 1tb hdd, the computer recognizes it's there in device manager, but I can' set it up in disk manager


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Are you trying to install Win8 from inside of Win7 or do you now have Win 8 installed and it can't see a second hard drive?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Building recommendation*



defriend said:


> The computer will start up. But then go to start manually or in safe mode, then it will go to the win7 install screen


As mentioned, you can access the Boot Device selection menu, or enter the BIOS before windows loads, to select boot options and boot order.
Even with half a W7 OS it should boot from CD and commence the installation of W8.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Are you trying to install Win8 from inside of Win7 or do you now have Win 8 installed and it can't see a second hard drive?


I have win8.1 installed, and it won't initiate the second drive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Double check your connections power and data, don't forget to check both ends of the data cable, if still nothing try a different sata port on the motherboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Building recommendation*

The thread will remain open until you mark it solved or say its solved.

I have a question, why do you need 16GB RAM? No game uses anywhere near 8GB RAM.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> The thread will remain open until you mark it solved or say its solved.
> 
> I have a question, why do you need 16GB RAM? No game uses anywhere near 8GB RAM.


I am using AUTOCAD and program like that.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

defriend said:


> I am using AUTOCAD and program like that.


My system is running, got Antivirus, and some programs installed thanks to you guys!

This thread is solved.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Building recommendation*

Good to hear, may it serve you well.


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Good to hear, may it serve you well.


I'll be sure to put a pic in the post a pic of your build thread


----------

